# Solid Carbide Upcut Spiral Biton Ebay



## JimBDL (Jul 6, 2012)

69-075 Onsrud 3/8" Double Edge Solid Carbide Upcut Chipbreaker Finisher Bit | eBay 

I have several spiral bits. None of which even come close 
to cutting like this one. I just got two more. That leaves two.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, were you aware you bought from a forum member?


----------



## JimBDL (Jul 6, 2012)

Is that a good thing?

I guess I didn't put it together at first, but now I do remember
him participating in some older threads.


----------



## JimBDL (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sorry Mike. I read your post as (former) member.
Yes, I bought a bit from Fred on eBay and it was the 
last one. At my request, He listed more so I could purchase
a couple more. Nice guy, very helpful.


----------

